# Do your parents mind that you are a furry?



## anthroguy101 (Mar 15, 2010)

I hear that many times furries have problems telling their parents who furries are and what they're all about.  I myself am having my parents drop me off at AC this year, which is only about 200 kilometers away.  As far as they know, it's a group of people with a fascination for anthropomorphic animals.  I am a little concerned at what they will think once they enter.

But what I'm more concerned about is what _you_ think.  Have you told your parents that you are a furry?  What did they think?  I'll leave that discussion to you.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

Get out.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 15, 2010)

They don't know yet. I'll tell them eventually, so I too can go to cons and get furry stuff, but for now, they don't know. I do assume they will take it positively, but only time will tell.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 15, 2010)

I never told them. I'm letting them find out.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Get out.



Be nice H&K, some people just don't know that these threads already exist.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

UGH! Not another one of these.

Why bother? Do you really feel like your hiding from them? Unless they ask about it, again, why bother? Most people respond negatively about furries.

They'll view it as a fetish, would you want to hear about their fetishes?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 15, 2010)

Haven't told them, i don't plan to unless the topic comes up but i doubt that will happen.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Posting in ten thousandth thread like it.

But in all seriousness I told them, my dad didn't care and I'm trying to keep my mom from becoming a furry herself without it coming back and bitting me.


----------



## Blitz-Runner (Mar 15, 2010)

I havent. If they want to know, they can find out themselves. Im almost out of this house, anyway. Also, to HAXX, your avatar inspired me to try and finish DOOM, which I had never even really tried to play before. Im now starting the "Inferno" Episode in Ultimate DOOM. Anyway, back on topic!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Be nice H&K, some people just don't know that these threads already exist.


I will not be nice to them. I do not tolerate lake of common sense. >=[


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do not tolerate lake of common sense. >=[


Dude it's furries


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Dude it's furries


That doesn't make it acceptable, it just makes idiots more common.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 15, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I hear that many times furries have problems telling their parents who furries are and what they're all about.  I myself am having my parents drop me off at AC this year, which is only about 200 kilometers away.  As far as they know, it's a group of people with a fascination for anthropomorphic animals.  I am a little concerned at what they will think once they enter.



Make sure they get to see the annual furpile in the lobby.


----------



## Willow (Mar 15, 2010)

lolwhut, what's this "furry" you speak of??

Does it have a tasty soul? *slurp*


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I will not be nice to them. I do not tolerate lake of common sense. >=[



It's not the OPs fault that they can't use the search function.





And to respond to the thread. My parents don't know, they can find out themselves. Only my younger brother knows because he goes through my browsing history, though he doesn't fully understand what furries are.


----------



## X (Mar 15, 2010)

such encouraging poll results :V


----------



## Bernad (Mar 15, 2010)

My family never asked me, but I'm sure they already know.
Doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 15, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> But what I'm more concerned about is what _you_ think.  Have you told your parents that you are a furry?



I'm the parent. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I'm the parent. :mrgreen:


Are your children furries?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 15, 2010)

When my dad figured it out he giggled, and now says random furry shit to me. Vomit. If I gave a fuck what they thought about my habits i'd have long hair still, i'd be blond, and i'd be talking like an airhead bitchy valley girl in a mini skirt. no thank you.


----------



## Xshade (Mar 15, 2010)

They don't know... no real reason for them to.
Even if they knew, they probably would not care.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 15, 2010)

My dad knows, but he asked, and he's fine with it.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2010)

They know, though I didn't exactly tell them. Mostly I told them I'd be out of town for a con. it went like this 
"hey i'm going to be at a convention for the weekend next week" 
"what kind of convention?" 
"furry" 
"what?" 
"it's like an anime convention, but for animals." 
"oh okay" 

I don't do the furry porn or fetish thing so it's easier to share. I made a fursuit last year and they were pretty supportive.


----------



## Willow (Mar 15, 2010)

Now to answer the question properly...my parents don't know that i'm furry, and if they did, they really could care less....

A few of my friends know though


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

Seriously, why the fuck do people treat this like it's some dark secret to hide from everyone? what?


----------



## Willow (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously, why the fuck do people treat this like it's some dark secret to hide from everyone? what?


Hell if I know...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously, why the fuck do people treat this like it's some dark secret to hide from everyone? what?



I'm not hiding it. I'm just trying to get people to figure it out, without doing anything obvious.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously, why the fuck do people treat this like it's some dark secret to hide from everyone? what?



No one wants to share their porn with their parents


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

Fay V said:


> No one wants to share their porn with their parents


It's not all about porn though. :V


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Mar 15, 2010)

I asked them, and they didn't really mind at all. They think its cool that I draw huskies, but they said one thing to me. "Don't ask for money to buy a fur suit." I see where this is going, but I respect that. =)


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2010)

the internet needs a sarcasm font. 

No seriously though it's not a big deal. it's barely something notable. It's not like people come out for their hobbies. 
"mom, dad....I....I build models" D:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

Fay V said:


> the internet needs a sarcasm font.
> 
> No seriously though it's not a big deal. it's barely something notable. It's not like people come out for their hobbies.
> "mom, dad....I....I build models" D:


Me: "Mom, dad, I have something to tell you.

I... I play videogames... I'm sorry but it's who I am and nothing you say will change that! WHY DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND ME AND MY GAMER FRIENDS!"

*cries and runs into room*

Parents: "................."

true story! HOBBIES ARE SERIOUS BUSINESS!


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Me: "Mom, dad, I have something to tell you.
> 
> I... I play videogames... I'm sorry but it's who I am and nothing you say will change that! WHY DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND ME AND MY GAMER FRIENDS!"
> 
> ...



I've probably dropped over 2 grand over the years on my (not furry.) hobby D:

postin' in the millionth one of these threads

I don't tell them, because I even had to explain what a meme was. And I don't see it being pertinent.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously, why the fuck do people treat this like it's some dark secret to hide from everyone? what?



It is the beginning of insanity!


----------



## Ricky (Mar 15, 2010)

I think people just want to satisfy some innate teenage rebellious desire.

What ever happened to doing drugs and skipping school once in a while?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 15, 2010)

I've spend lik 10 g's over the years on my hobby.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I think people just want to satisfy some innate teenage rebellious desire.
> 
> What the ever happened to just doing drugs and skipping school once in a while?



Because its easier to hide in a closet


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I've spend lik 10 g's over the years on my hobby.



Holy shit that's slot of money on weed a hobby D:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously, why the fuck do people treat this like it's some dark secret to hide from everyone? what?


 I honestly don't care. I just don't want to embarass myself by associating with it in real life and I don't really understand why it's something to "come out" from.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Holy shit that's slot of money on hunting fellow members as a hobby D:



Fix'd


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Fix'd



Considering Kylie, that may as well be true.


----------



## AndrewFox (Mar 15, 2010)

I tried to tell my folks once...... But as soon as I brought furries up my dad cut in with "OH GOD DAMN FURRIES! Sick bastards..... Don't ever be a part of that sick cult, you here me??" And that was the end of that....... I can't even show him my sketch book with out him freaking out...... I'm really lucky to have a really understanding mom though


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously, why the fuck do people treat this like it's some dark secret to hide from everyone? what?


Well, for some people, the situation isn't really ideal. Where I live, people make two kinds of jokes. They make gay jokes, and they make furry jokes. _Everyone_ knows about it and _everyone _here thinks we're a bunch of sick fucks. As an example, my friend told his parents and they tried to take him away from the internet and force him to be hyper-religious. D=


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Um I don't see the point of telling them, my mom seen my bad ass background but she doesn't ask questions so I won't go into detail :\


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Well, for some people, the situation isn't really ideal. Where I live, people make two kinds of jokes. They make gay jokes, and they make furry jokes. _Everyone_ knows about it and _everyone _here thinks we're a bunch of sick fucks. As an example, my friend told his parents and they tried to take him away from the internet and force him to be hyper-religious. D=


He is taking the highway to Heaven, hooray! Down with the devilry D:< RAWR! Great parents!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> He is taking the highway to Heaven, hooray! Down with the devilry D:< RAWR! Great parents!


Yeah, for that reason, I don't feel like running the risk with mine for a while. I mean, they _are_ baptists. -.-


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yeah, for that reason, I don't feel like running the risk with mine for a while. I mean, they _are_ baptists. -.-


 Be glad they're not Catholic, drowning your son is not okay!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Holy shit that's slot of money on weed a hobby D:


It's concert going/merch collecting thankyouverymuch. >_>



Bando37 said:


> Considering Kylie, that may as well be true.


 
I mount their bodies on my wall  -points to taxidermy supplies-


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Holy shit that's slot of money on weed a hobby D:



Well they're a weed hobby dealer, so they got the money back.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It's concert going/merch collecting thankyouverymuch. >_>



that explains it. My friend is dropping a shitload of money this summer to see concerts.

In 3 years I'll probably dropped 10 grand on all my guns and such >.<


----------



## SoulHarlequin (Mar 15, 2010)

no, cause i am not really a furry, i just like art of all variety (Anthro, Anime, Comic book, abstract, western animation,photography, ect) 
if i were a furry, they would take it badly, pretty badly... soo... i like the way i am. human.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

SoulHarlequin said:


> no, cause i am not really a furry, i just like art of all variety (Anthro, Anime, Comic book, abstract, western animation,photography, ect)
> if i were a furry, they would take it badly, pretty badly... soo... i like the way i am. human.



Cool first post :V

*BAWW, the human is fearful of us!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 15, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Be glad they're not Catholic, drowning your son is not okay!


Is that a reference, or just a general comment about Catholics?


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

SoulHarlequin said:


> no, cause i am not really a furry, i just like art of all variety (Anthro, Anime, Comic book, abstract, western animation,photography, ect)
> if i were a furry, they would take it badly, pretty badly... soo... i like the way i am. human.



First post is relatively win. You get a cookie.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Cool first post :V



Agreed.


----------



## SoulHarlequin (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks guys, if i was a fur like ya guys i would be a lemur or a spider monkey, XD.


> Originally Posted by *Ranzun the Dragon-Shark*
> 
> 
> _Be glad they're not Catholic, drowning your son is not okay!_


man, i am catholic and i wouldn't drown my children just because i thought they made bad choices.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> that explains it. My friend is dropping a shitload of money this summer to see concerts.
> 
> In 3 years I'll probably dropped 10 grand on all my guns and such >.<


 
Yeah, it's just I've been to over 30 shows and i buy a shirt almost every time plus some tickets are really expensive, so i've spent a LOT.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Yeah, it's just I've been to over 30 shows and i buy a shirt almost every time plus some tickets are really expensive, so i've spent a LOT.



I've been to 1 concert where I had to pay for tickets >.>

Other few i've been to are just local bands.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 16, 2010)

Why is there another thread like this? 
Why is the OP treating it like a fucking lifestyle?
It's not a lifestyle OP, it's a hobby.

This makes me wanna punch myself in the face. :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

Mine don't know what a "furry" is. But they've seen my artwork (and own copies of what's published...*wince*), so they know what my line of work is.

They're not proud, but there are certainly worse things. My dad just says that I should "publish a book that he can show to the rest of the family sometime." I lol'd.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Why is there another thread like this?
> Why is the OP treating it like a fucking lifestyle?
> It's not a lifestyle OP, it's a hobby.
> 
> This makes me wanna punch myself in the face. :V


 Definiently a hobby for me, though some people think it's their lifestyle.


----------



## icecold24 (Mar 16, 2010)

My dad already heard about furries on opie and anthony's radio show. This is going to be difficult to explain to my parents, that the furry fandom is not what radio and TV make it out to be.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

icecold24 said:


> My dad already heard about furries on opie and anthony's radio show. This is going to be difficult to explain to my parents, that the furry fandom is not what radio and TV make it out to be.


 
If you think that's bad, try having an older sister who works with sex offenders for her job.  Her impression of the furry community comes from what she's learned through _that._

Spoiler: It's not a good impression.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> If you think that's bad, try having an older sister who works with sex offenders for her job.  Her impression of the furry community comes from what she's learned through _that._
> 
> Spoiler: It's not a good impression.



How ironic.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> If you think that's bad, try having an older sister who works with sex offenders for her job.  Her impression of the furry community comes from what she's learned through _that._
> 
> Spoiler: It's not a good impression.



Oooooooh boy. I wish you good luck if the shit hits the fan.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oooooooh boy. I wish you good luck if the shit hits the fan.



Blame Disney. She could take down Disney and not you!


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes. Parents took it well, despite my poor explanation for the time (2008... before I was educated). My parents are uber liberal progressive, though, so when I determined my sexual orientation was "bisexual furry", it took 36 hours...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 16, 2010)

They beat the shit out of me when I told them. Fuckin' furry haters.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> They beat the shit out of me when I told them. Fuckin' furry haters.



FURSECUTION BRAH!


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> Yes. Parents took it well, despite my poor explanation for the time (2008... before I was educated). My parents are uber liberal progressive, though, so when I determined my sexual orientation was "*bisexual furry*", it took 36 hours...



By which you of course mean, 'bisexual person who is interested in anthropomorphism' and not 'person who is aroused by anthropomorphic animals only', I hope?

...Not that there's anything wrong with that. Though most of the board would disagree.


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 16, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Why is there another thread like this?
> Why is the OP treating it like a fucking lifestyle?
> It's not a lifestyle OP, it's a hobby.
> 
> This makes me wanna punch myself in the face. :V



Better question: Who are you to say what the fandom is to every furry?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> Better question: Who are you to say what the fandom is to every furry?



the same person that can say what scifi fandom is to every scifi fan. or anime to every anime fan.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> Better question: Who are you to say what the fandom is to every furry?



It is a hobby for most. It is a lifestyle if you can live off it via income.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It is a hobby for most. It is a lifestyle if you can live off it via income.


 
Ironically, I_ can_ live off it via income, but I still consider it a hobby.  >__>;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Ironically, I_ can_ live off it via income, but I still consider it a hobby.  >__>;



You, Ma'am, are special


----------



## torachi (Mar 16, 2010)

I moved out not long after discovering the fandom. they know nothing. and never will.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 16, 2010)

I haven't told them, my father lives 50 miles from me and I haven't been on speaking terms with him for a decade, and my mother wouldn't even be able to handle my bisexuality, let alone my furriness, so I'm deliberately keeping her in the dark for her own good.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 16, 2010)

My parents wouldn't care... they are under the mind set "you're almost 30 you can do what you want." XD


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 16, 2010)

torachi said:


> I moved out not long after discovering the fandom. they know nothing. and never will.



^That


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I haven't told them, my father lives 50 miles from me and I haven't been on speaking terms with him for a decade, and my mother wouldn't even be able to handle my bisexuality, let alone my furriness, so I'm deliberately keeping her in the dark for her own good.


 :3 lucky they are farther away from u >.< ive been hiding the fact i'm a gay furry for a couple years now... You still up for that tea over at ur place? >.< still dont know what i wanna do. and I'm not sure how far away lancashire is from Minster


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 16, 2010)

Bunzi said:


> :3 lucky they are farther away from u >.<



Sadly that's only true in the case of my father (I still have to live with my mother in her awful house)



			
				Bunzi said:
			
		

> ive been hiding the fact i'm a gay furry for a couple years now... You still up for that tea over at ur place? >.< still dont know what i wanna do. and I'm not sure how far away lancashire is from Minster



I've just learned we're having relatives over for a few days, so no.


----------



## Riley (Mar 16, 2010)

They know I like anthropomorphic characters, and have pretty much my entire life.  I'm not doing anything illegal, so neither of them care.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 16, 2010)

My father knows.  His first reaction was: "what's a furry?"  I told him & he's OK with it.

Granted, I'm 36 and haven't lived with him in 18 years...


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

Told my dad, doesn't really care, thinks it's weird though.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

My mother found some of my artwork lying around (not yiff) and kinda grilled me about it a bit, then left me to it ever since.


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> My mother found some of my artwork lying around (not yiff) and kinda grilled me about it a bit, then left me to it ever since.


 Why did she grill you?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

leon said:


> Why did she grill you?


My mother's one of those people who always wants to know what I'm up to.


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> My mother's one of those people who always wants to know what I'm up to.


Ah, by "grill" I thought you meant she yelled or something.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

leon said:


> Ah, by "grill" I thought you meant she yelled or something.


XD
Na, She's cool about it.


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

That's good man.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

my parents dont really care WHAT i do as long as its not illegal or hurting something :/


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 16, 2010)

They don't know, and they likely never will.  My folks are almost senior citizens now, and their generation isn't so good at open-mindedness.  Not worth bringing up with them.


----------



## DarkWolfSXI (Mar 16, 2010)

I dont need to tell them, I mean i was drawing simple furry stuff since a child but was really interested with the age of 22. So it was still my own thing what i do


----------



## xcliber (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh hey, this thread again!

I'm a depressed, anti-social loser who has very little sincere interest in much of anything and my mom knows this. She was confused about the whole furry thing but is just happy to see that there actually is something in this world other than video games that makes me happy.

She tells me that some of my furry stuff is cute and is generally supportive, but I really get the feeling that she thinks that there is something mentally wrong with me for wanting to dress up in fullbody fox suit. I think telling her that I would buy a $2000 fursuit before buying a 52" HDTV or a new car disturbed her.

I told her about it roughly around the same time I told her I was gay and athiest/agnostic. So I think, in her mind, she associates furry with homosexuality and ungodliness. She still _tries_ to be supportive of me though.

What's funny is that she immediately made the connection between anthromorphic animals and Sonic the Hedgehog since she also knows I'm a huge Sonic fan. I've annoyed the hell out of her with the sound of my Genesis Sonic games to the point she yells at me if she hears rings being collected. She blames Sonic for making me a furry!

My dad and step-mom know nothing, though they have seen my fox eared hoodie. The conversation went like this:
Dad: "So what's this I hear about a hoodie with _ears_ on it?"
Me (casually): "Huh? Oh this." *holds up bright orange and black hoodie with fox ears on it.
Dad: *awkward stare looking confused, "What's the point of the ears?"
Me: "Um... It's an anime thing."
Dad: *rolls eyes and walks away

*tl;dr:*
My dad doesn't know about furries but has seen my stuff and is like "Whatever *rollseyes*".
My mom knows about it and associates it with my homosexuality and ungodliness, but is still generally supportive of my 'unique interests'.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously, why the fuck do people treat this like it's some dark secret to hide from everyone? what?


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't think I could tell them if I wanted! They don't even know what a furry is (or English for that matter)!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

Nope, I am not such a furry because *furries don't talk to me and don't show me furry stuff so I'm not affected*.
Even though, if I said anything too direct it will desrtoy my image.
My parents think I am a sick person that is too lazy life and cuts himself at night - any more to that? I'm not sure how would they response.
Of course it will be in hebrew so so.. english
Also, there is no reason they will find me doing it, there are no conventions and I am more likely to be in a *PUFFFFFFFSH* convention.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

xcliber said:


> My mom knows about it and associates it with my homosexuality and ungodliness, but is still generally supportive of my 'unique interests'.



Unique interests.
You have more that I know of.
I see what you did there.

Ugh my brain hurts.


----------



## MattyK (Mar 16, 2010)

In Short. Yes.
...In Long, they hardly care otherwise.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Are your children furries?



Not yet.  Maybe one day.  Its really up to to them.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 16, 2010)

Where is the "They don't care" option?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 16, 2010)

Nah. I'd rather spare them the trouble of finding out what furry fandom is, seeing as the fandom is a clusterfuck of fetishism and confused individuals.

Although I make no secret of liking stuff like Usagi Yojimbo and other comics or cartoons with talking animals.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Nah. I'd rather spare them the trouble of finding out what furry fandom is, seeing as the fandom is a clusterfuck of fetishism and confused individuals.
> 
> Although I make no secret of liking stuff like Usagi Yojimbo and other comics or cartoons with talking animals.


 I'm pretty sure I'm not a confused individual. I'm confidently straight in real life and my fetishes does not involve hyper breasts with dicknipples.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

Question: Why the hell would you want them to know in the first place? Do furries really feel that compelled to let everyone they know that they're into anthropomorphic porn?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Question: Why the hell would you want them to know in the first place? Do furries really feel that compelled to let everyone they know that they're into anthropomorphic porn?


I think that question has been asked many times here already. I've asked it twice.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I think that question has been asked many times here already. I've asked it twice.



I think it's time to make a thread about that.


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 16, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I hear that many times furries have problems telling their parents who furries are and what they're all about.  I myself am having my parents drop me off at AC this year, which is only about 200 kilometers away.  As far as they know, it's a group of people with a fascination for anthropomorphic animals.  I am a little concerned at what they will think once they enter.
> 
> But what I'm more concerned about is what _you_ think.  Have you told your parents that you are a furry?  What did they think?  I'll leave that discussion to you.




they dont even know what a furry is, thank god XD


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Garreth said:


> I think it's time to make a thread about that.


 There already is, my friend... There already is


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> There already is, my friend... There already is


 

whats it called?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

ShadowConner said:


> whats it called?


Tis stickied. Look for you have eyes.


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Tis stickied. Look for you have eyes.


 

if you didnt know, im new to the forum, so whats stickied?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

ShadowConner said:


> if you didnt know, im new to the forum, so whats stickied?


They have the word "Sticky." Right next to the thread title. It's a universal forum thing.


Hey, guys! Let's make fun of the noob! :V


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> They have the word "Sticky." Right next to the thread title. It's a universal forum thing.
> 
> 
> Hey, guys! Let's make fun of the noob! :V


 

your rude..


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

ShadowConner said:


> your rude..


Tell me something that I don't know.


Nice to call someone "rude" when they just helped you out. You're the one who is rude >.>


----------



## xcliber (Mar 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Unique interests.
> You have more that I know of.
> I see what you did there.
> 
> Ugh my brain hurts.


 If you're talking about _that_ unique interest, they know nothing about it. And I'm getting myself away from _it_ altogether. (needs new avatar)


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> They have the word "Sticky." Right next to the thread title. It's a universal forum thing.
> 
> 
> *Hey, guys! Let's make fun of the noob!* :V


 

how is that not rude?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

ShadowConner said:


> how is that not rude?


Don't question people. Do you talk to your mother like that? It's rude to tell someone else that they're rude.



:V signals sarcasm, it will be your greatest friend.



Unless you have asperger's syndrome


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Tell me something that I don't know.
> 
> 
> Nice to call someone "rude" when they just helped you out. You're the one who is rude >.>


 

forget it, think what you want, im not going to argue :|


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

ShadowConner said:


> forget it, think what you want, im not going to argue :|


D:< I am victorious once more!




*Where is my vodka?*


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> D:< I am victorious once more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

have fun gloating in your fake victory
bye


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

ShadowConner said:


> have fun gloating in your fake victory
> bye


Have fun in your lonely corner.




Loser =P



>.> Are you realizing I've been sarcastic the whole damn time? It sounds like you're being serious.


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Have fun in your lonely corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

you cant tell sarcasim over text
thats why i dont do it


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

ShadowConner said:


> you cant tell sarcasim over text
> thats why i dont do it


 That's why there are emoticons. Did I not explain that? Even I can tell most sarcasm without the smiley. -.- Okay, you're no fun at all.


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> That's why there are emoticons. Did I not explain that? Even I can tell most sarcasm without the smiley. -.- Okay, you're no fun at all.


 

im fun until i get pissed off
once i get my apology, 
from you, 
i would be fun again


----------



## torachi (Mar 16, 2010)

ShadowConner said:


> im fun until i get pissed off
> once i get my apology,
> from you,
> i would be fun again


you wont survive like that, man..cut your losses. dont make yourself look worse. =x


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 16, 2010)

A "They do not care" option is needed. :U


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 16, 2010)

torachi said:


> you wont survive like that, man..cut your losses. dont make yourself look worse. =x




im just ignoring the dude from now on then :3


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 16, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> A "They do not care" option is needed. :U




exactly :3


----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> There already is, my friend... There already is



Oh yah... the den. I forgot.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

A " They shoot your face because they are american" option is needed.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> A " They shoot your face because they are american" option is needed.


Aye 
XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Aye
> XD



Worser than racism.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 16, 2010)

/golfclap


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 16, 2010)

why tell its a hobby


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 16, 2010)

My mom doesn't want to be seen with me when I'm fursuiting.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 16, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> My mom doesn't want to be seen with me when I'm fursuiting.



this
including wearing things such as tails, collars, ears, etc.
im letting them find out on their own, but they take the furry things i do too negatively. im staying in "the furry closet" until for SOME reason, i HAVE to tell them. i dont really believe there is a furry closet, but in cases like this, and because of the negative stereotype, it's half n half.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

It seems there truly is no 'furry closet' .
It's now the 'furry flame shelter'. 
amirite?


----------



## Taralack (Mar 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> It seems there truly is no 'furry closet' .
> It's now the 'furry flame shelter'.
> amirite?



yes


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> It seems there truly is no 'furry closet' .
> It's now the 'furry flame shelter'.
> amirite?



only on these forums


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 16, 2010)

*I told my parents I'm a furry and they took it in positive manner.*


----------



## Dass (Mar 16, 2010)

I haven't told them. But... have you seen the shit people write/upload here? Better yet, have you seen the shit other people say about us? Surely you all know about that Tyra Banks segment, that CSI episode, the Vanity Fair story, etc. I'm sure if they did their research, they wouldn't be very "enthusiastic" about it.

As it stands though, I don't think they even know what a furry is.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Mar 16, 2010)

My mom knows, and she doesn't care too much. Although she does seem to think that IndyFurCon is going to be a fursuit orgy like in CSI, but she might've just been trolling me. I make money off the fandom, so she can't complain too much.

Really, it's only a big deal if _you_ make a big deal out of it.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

my parents beat me when they found out i was a necrozoophile.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Mar 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> my parents beat me when they found out i was a necrozoophile.


I'd beat you, too.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

dodgerwolf said:


> I'd beat you, too.



i would too.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 16, 2010)

Why tell them? It's a goddamn hobby stop acting like it was something like being other then straight. It's just showing how bad you are.

"Heyyy loook moommmyyy!! I loovvveeee to buillldd tinny aircraft replicaaaa!!!!!! It's soooo goood to telll youuuu!! I finnalllyyyy cammeee outt!!"
That sentence is intentionaly badly written.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> my parents beat me when they found out i was a necrozoophile.



Found out? Wow. I bet that's an interesting story.


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> my parents beat me when they found out i was a necrozoophile.


As long as it's doesn't in -
Are you serious?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Liam said:


> As long as it's doesn't in -
> Are you serious?


Dead serious.

(Edit: No pun intended XD)


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 16, 2010)

Addressing some concerns:


Satoshi said:


> Why is there another thread like this?
> Why is the OP treating it like a fucking lifestyle?
> It's not a lifestyle OP, it's a hobby.
> 
> This makes me wanna punch myself in the face. :V


That's left to interpretation, but I never meant to imply that it was.  I should have expected that this was done before, but I wasn't sure if it was done as a poll.


			
				San-Ryuuk said:
			
		

> Well, for some people, the situation isn't really ideal. Where I live, people make two kinds of jokes. They make gay jokes, and they make furry jokes. Everyone knows about it and everyone here thinks we're a bunch of sick fucks. As an example, my friend told his homophobic parents and they tried to take him away from the internet and force him to be hyper-religious. He will have my support in his battle.


 *FIXED*. You don't by any chance live in Mississippi or Kansas, do you?  HEY, GUESS WHAT, YOUR SON IS A FURRY AND HE IS PROUD! _GET OVER IT!_.  I hope you're not Baptist as well, but I sympathize with you if you can't tell them who you really are.  It'll all get better when you're an adult and have your freedom.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Found out? Wow. I bet that's an interesting story.



walked on me with a dead possum in my bed. awkward times, hahahaa!



Liam said:


> As long as it's doesn't in -
> Are you serious?



that's for you to decide. i am not saying otherwise, as i may be banned if i say "yes" and i may be lying if i say "no". BOTH OF THOSE STATEMENTS SAY "MAY".



anthroguy101 said:


> HEY, GUESS WHAT, YOUR SON IS A FURRY AND HE IS PROUD! _GET OVER IT!_.



YOUR SON IS PROUD THAT HE TAKES A SEXUAL INTEREST IN ANTHROPOMORPHICS. LIKEWISE, HE IS ALSO PROUD THAT HE TAKES A SEXUAL INTEREST IN GETTING SHAT ON.

i mean, he has EVERY right to be proud of that! SHITFACE PRIDE!


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 16, 2010)

friends know. thats it.  they laugh. parents dont need to know, because i just think they wont care or wont know what a "furry is"

that is all.


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> YOUR SON IS PROUD THAT HE TAKES A SEXUAL INTEREST IN ANTHROPOMORPHICS. LIKEWISE, HE IS ALSO PROUD THAT HE TAKES A SEXUAL INTEREST IN GETTING SHAT ON.
> 
> i mean, he has EVERY right to be proud of that! SHITFACE PRIDE!


You have officially ruined the euphemism for getting drunk, "getting shitfaced".


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Mar 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> YOUR SON IS PROUD THAT HE TAKES A SEXUAL INTEREST IN ANTHROPOMORPHICS. LIKEWISE, HE IS ALSO PROUD THAT HE TAKES A SEXUAL INTEREST IN GETTING SHAT ON.
> 
> i mean, he has EVERY right to be proud of that! SHITFACE PRIDE!



Fuck, that's going in the signature...


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 16, 2010)

Addressing more concerns:


			
				fuzthefurfox said:
			
		

> why tell its a hobby?


If you see it as a hobby then you shouldn't be afraid of telling.  My parents know most of my hobbies, including furry.


Ishnuvalok said:


> Where is the "They don't care" option?


If they don't care, that means they did not yell or beat the snot out of you, and therefore they it implies that they took it _positively_.  If I knew how to add the option, however, I would do it since people are getting confuzzled.


> Unless you have asperger's syndrome


  I'm sure more of us here have it than you'd like to believe.  That includes me.  I too have a problem with sarcasm .

Also, please stay on the topic of whether you'd tell your parents you are a furry.


----------



## Kakik (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes they know im a furry.

I have to endure beatings on a daily basis, then they lock me in the basement and sometimes forget to feed me. When they have company over they just say that their bad dog is in the basement. Many times i can smell warm food as the scent whisps down the basement stairs. I then shed a single tear for what could have been if i had only never told them.


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 16, 2010)

Kakik said:


> Yes they know im a furry.
> 
> I have to endure beatings on a daily basis, then they lock me in the basement and sometimes forget to feed me. When they have company over they just say that their bad dog is in the basement. Many times i can smell warm food as the scent whisps down the basement stairs. I then shed a single tear for what could have been if i had only never told them.



I'll call the cops...


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> I'll call the cops...




Dude, it's obviously a joke/troll.


----------



## Kakik (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Dude, it's obviously a joke/troll.


 I was going for joke, and hope he was too.


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 16, 2010)

Kakik said:


> I was going for joke, and hope he was too.



I was. Sorry, I forgot to add the [/sarcasm] tag.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

dodgerwolf said:


> Fuck, that's going in the signature...



that just made my horrible day not horrible. 



Kakik said:


> Yes they know im a furry.
> 
> I have to endure beatings on a daily basis, then they lock me in the basement and sometimes forget to feed me. When they have company over they just say that their bad dog is in the basement. Many times i can smell warm food as the scent whisps down the basement stairs. I then shed a single tear for what could have been if i had only never told them.



i like you. you're cool.


----------



## Maddrow (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, I'll need to say something if my parents catch me wearing a collar or tail at school :/
But I won't tell them.  I heard it come up in a conversation and my mom said "furries are sick, disgusting freaks."
XD I find it extremely funny that she has no idea


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 17, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I hear that many times furries have problems telling their parents who furries are and what they're all about.  I myself am having my parents drop me off at AC this year, which is only about 200 kilometers away.  As far as they know, it's a group of people with a fascination for anthropomorphic animals.  I am a little concerned at what they will think once they enter.
> 
> But what I'm more concerned about is what _you_ think.  Have you told your parents that you are a furry?  What did they think?  I'll leave that discussion to you.



I have a day and a half away from the computer and I come back to a "furries and parents" thread again.

Try asking something that hasn't been asked a 1000 times before.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 17, 2010)

Seriman said:


> They don't know yet. I'll tell them eventually, so I too can go to cons and get furry stuff, but for now, they don't know. I do assume they will take it positively, but only time will tell.



This is 110% me too! Lol 

I have to tell them 2 things 1 that i'm a furry. And 2: that I'm gay. I think I'll get a lot of 'are you suer'  stuf but I'll be ok.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

If I was ever to tell I hang out with ******* and they responded "no" I'd say "Fuck you too WEEABO"


----------



## Bando (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If I was ever to tell I hang out with ******* and they responded "no" I'd say "Fuck you too WEEABO"



Wut?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Wut?


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 20, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


>




Haha, lol. Where you from... W,  Wut?  Aw I've never heard of wut, do thay speak English in wut?  W, wut??  ENGLISH MOTHERFâ€¢â€¢â€¢â€¢â€¢ DO YOU SPEAK IT!!!


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Honestly...I don't think it should really matter as long as you're not coming home with a whole bunch of people dressed in animal suits and having mass orgies in your bedroom...or fucking real animals..._then_ you might wanna tell 'em something...but if it's just a hobby if anything else...even if it's a lifestyle...so be it...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 20, 2010)

Why would your parents _want_ to know you're a furry?


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Why would your parents _want_ to know you're a furry?


Seriously...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 20, 2010)

My dad knows and he dosent care(he known for years). Almost the rest of family if  i toldf id prob never hear the end of it or get disowned knowing them. 
Probaly get a lecture from the heavy religious ones on how wrong it is.

Im a dang black sheep in my family.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

Right now my parents have no clue "who" I am...they have no clue about next to anything involving my mass homosexual tendencies, the fact that I'm a crazed horndog, and stuff like that. I think the experience of telling my parents would equate to a sledgehammer to a concrete brick...*CRACK*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Why would your parents _want_ to know you're a furry?



That way you can talk to each other about other kinky sex practices. :V


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Right now my parents have no clue "who" I am...they have no clue about next to anything involving my mass homosexual tendencies, the fact that I'm a crazed horndog, and stuff like that. I think the experience of telling my parents would equate to a sledgehammer to a concrete brick...*CRACK*


 
Some know i like dragons, nothing about being a furry tho(thankfuly). I still dont hear the end of it. And im going to hell for likeing dragons. that seem to be like a sledgehammer to a concrete brick to them.

So if any knew i was a furry and Bi it prob be like a nuclear bomb falling on a brick.(these are mostly aunts and cusions giving me this junk talk)

I could understand if i was under 18, i wish they would give it a rest. Telling them it my own life my decisions helps 0% and they go on a other religious rant.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

My parents disowned me because they found out I am a furry


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My parents disowned me because they found out I am a furry


 
I know a lot of my family would do this if they knew in a heart beat. Im on edge on some for likeing dragons.

Thankfuly some dont care and also like dragons tho. Not sure what they think about furrys.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

I was being sarcastic, by the way.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was being sarcastic, by the way.



...you lie! They beat you until you yiffed them to death. Now, your a raging yiffing psychopath.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 20, 2010)

I actualy heard of parents disowning there son for being a furry. He had to move and live with a uncle.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 20, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I actualy heard of parents disowning there son for being a furry. He had to move and live with a uncle.


Doesn't surprise me. The furries are stupid for telling their parents, but you can't blame 'em, because their stupidity is possibly a genetic defect that runs in the family.

Either that (which I originally misspelled as "dad", rofl), or their parents are trolling for great justice.

EDIT:
I need to stop using meme-ish words and phrases like "epic" and "for great justice". D:


----------



## Ratte (Mar 20, 2010)

Mine don't know.  If they ask, I'll tell them.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Mine don't know.  If they ask, I'll tell them.



^this.

...and im sure my mom just wont know what a furry is so she wouldnt care lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> ^this.
> 
> ...and im sure my mom just wont know what a furry is so she wouldnt care lol



This, agreeing with Ratte and Joe hehe.


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 20, 2010)

I doubt my parents care. No need to mind, I'm not a kid, I can do what I want and my parents understand that. 
I assume they know, I don't hide it. I've been drawing anthros since I was young, nothing new or shocking here.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Some know i like dragons, nothing about being a furry tho(thankfuly). I still dont hear the end of it. And im going to hell for likeing dragons. that seem to be like a sledgehammer to a concrete brick to them.
> 
> So if any knew i was a furry and Bi it prob be like a nuclear bomb falling on a brick.(these are mostly aunts and cusions giving me this junk talk)
> 
> I could understand if i was under 18, i wish they would give it a rest. Telling them it my own life my decisions helps 0% and they go on a other religious rant.


 Religion is great D:< *LISTEN TO YOUR AUNTS AND COUSINS!*


And than tell them to fuck their ideas up their wrinkled butt


----------



## Kokobeanie (Mar 20, 2010)

"If i ever see you anywhere near anything like this again I don't know what i'll do, I'll probably put you up for adoption. Once you move out do whatever the fuck you want but you aren't dealing with any of this under my roof."

T_T


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Kokobeanie said:


> "If i ever see you anywhere near anything like this again I don't know what i'll do, I'll probably put you up for adoption. Once you move out do whatever the fuck you want but you aren't dealing with any of this under my roof."
> 
> T_T



I lol'd. This better be true.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I lol'd. This better be true.


 same as ^


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 20, 2010)

Who the hell talks to their parents?


----------



## JDFox (Mar 20, 2010)

My parents (There are 3 btw, and my mom is trying to convince me to accept a 4th) haven't a clue, and to be honest I could care less if they knew.  My mom lives with *ME*, and *I* work 60+ hours a week, and *I* pay all the bills.  

So if she really had a problem with it, it wouldn't be me out in the streets now would it.  As for my father and *former* step dad, they wouldn't understand what the hell it is and most likely consider it some time of mental illness and try to have me committed.  But then I'd remind them who's the best shot in the family ^^



...Its me btw.


----------



## TDK (Mar 20, 2010)

I told my mom, she was cool with it, I mean it's not like I was coming out of the closet... which I did a couple of weeks ago.

I wonder why people hide them being interested in furry like they got AIDS or somethin', do you see stamp collectors and trainspotters doing this?


----------



## Piggy (Mar 20, 2010)

I do not understand why people feel the need to hide being a furry or are in some kind of "furry closet". If people get the wrong idea, explain. If they still don't understand then why bother with them?

It's an interest, not a cult.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Piggy said:


> It's an interest, not a cult.


 thats what you think! 
was Cthulu not an anthro?


----------



## Piggy (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> thats what you think!
> was Cthulu not an anthro?



FINE I AM LYING. It is a cult. In fact I just got done sacrificing a kitten.


----------



## Kokobeanie (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I lol'd. This better be true.





Usarise said:


> same as ^



It is true. 
It was after my mom surprise searched my computer.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 20, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Who the hell talks to their parents?



Haha, ilu.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Piggy said:


> FINE I AM LYING. It is a cult. In fact I just got done sacrificing a kitten.


and did the Elder gods appear?  if not your doing it wrong! 



Kokobeanie said:


> It is true.
> It was after my mom surprise searched my computer.


 lol no1 searches my com except my lil bro... and he doesnt give a fuck what i do! XD


----------



## Tommy (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol no1 searches my com except my lil bro... and he doesnt give a fuck what i do! XD



I just delete my browsing history, and I don't have any saved pictures, so I don't have to worry about any searching.


----------



## Kokobeanie (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol no1 searches my com except my lil bro... and he doesnt give a fuck what i do! XD



Nobody searches my computer anymore. 
My mom had snagged my old laptop while i was in the bathroom, I always have a password and lock it when i leave, usually. Now i lock my computer the second i stand up from my chair lol.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 20, 2010)

Kokobeanie said:


> It is true.
> It was after my mom surprise searched my computer.


When did this happen? Because if USB flash drives existed at the time, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Kokobeanie (Mar 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> When did this happen? Because if USB flash drives existed at the time, you should be ashamed of yourself.



About two years ago. 
I am ashamed T_T

But keep in mind i was around 13 at the time.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 20, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Religion is great D:< *LISTEN TO YOUR AUNTS AND COUSINS!*
> 
> 
> And than tell them to fuck their ideas up their wrinkled butt



Belive me i thought of doing this many times, if i did i would have the rest who dont bother me onme as well. In my opnion these family members make the pope look completly non-religious. Thats how much there into there church. There there like almost daily 

 Kind of fun and sucks being the black sheep of the family.

Only like 2 ppl in my family know im a furry. Neither of them care thankfuly.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Am I the only one on good terms with their family? I noticed a lot of furries have family issues for some reason.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Am I the only one on good terms with their family? I noticed a lot of furries have family issues for some reason.



Nah, I don't have any issues with my family. I'm generally nice toward them... unlike my older sister, who's pretty much the exact opposite.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't really have family issues. I get along fine, no divorces or anything, we're all fine and dandy (Except for my nephew, he's the devil!). I just don't think it's 100% necessary to tell them about my life as it barely affects them.

P.S. FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU- Damn stinkbugs always getting into my room. THought it was a spider at first :?


----------



## Bando (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Am I the only one on good terms with their family? I noticed a lot of furries have family issues for some reason.



I'm on great terms with my family, just usual teenage tensions.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Am I the only one on good terms with their family? I noticed a lot of furries have family issues for some reason.



I dont know what it is about mine. The ones that give me grief a lot. When they need help with something i lend a hand. Dont know why i do tho.  My dad the one who always let me be who i am.
Some are ok with things tho. I wont tell them im a furry unless they ask tho.

I never complain to them about anything. The ones who complain rarely say thanks. I Dont know why i still even help them.
The ones who dont care either way always say thanks tho. Even offer to pay me for my time.


----------



## Insidious_Christmas (Mar 20, 2010)

No because it's not a significant enough part of my life to go out and fucking tell people.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Insidious_Christmas said:


> No because it's not a significant enough part of my life to go out and fucking tell people.


YES IT IS THE FURRY FANDOM IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IN YOUR LIFE IT IS SO SERIOUS


----------



## Rytes (Mar 20, 2010)

of course not, I'm fucking lovable and getting somewhere in life.


----------



## Insidious_Christmas (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YES IT IS THE FURRY FANDOM IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IN YOUR LIFE IT IS SO SERIOUS


EXCUSE ME WHILE I GO TO WORK IN A FURSUIT


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Insidious_Christmas said:


> EXCUSE ME WHILE I GO TO WORK IN A FURSUIT


IF YOUR BOSS WRITES YOU UP FOR IT THEN HE IS A FILTHY FURSECUTOR JUST LIKE THE REST! MAKE YOUR MONEY BY DOING FURRY THINGS SO YOU CAN LIVE A LIFE OF POVERTY AND FAILURE oh wait


----------



## Hipstar (Mar 20, 2010)

i dont tell my parents plenty of things. this is one of them.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 21, 2010)

Kokobeanie said:


> About two years ago.
> I am ashamed T_T
> 
> But keep in mind i was around 13 at the time.



I cry for you.... as this has happened with me twice. once on the PC with a lot of yiff lolz. and the other time a lot more under my bed lol. all i have to say is thank you for flash drives and this: http://www.apptism.com/apps/picture-safe

I was also around 13. and you know what. now I have more yiff than ever LOL XD.


but as this happened to me i dunno wtf will happen if I tell them It mite be a good thing or a bad. but Im not scared to tell them. just buying my time

now if you will excuse me, Im going to go yiff with my mate ;3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

neelix zidphinlan said:


> I cry for you.... as this has happened with me twice. once on the PC with a lot of yiff lolz. and the other time a lot more under my bed lol. all i have to say is thank you for flash drives and this: http://www.apptism.com/apps/picture-safe
> 
> I was also around 13. and you know what. now I have more yiff than ever LOL XD.
> 
> ...


What the hell is wrong with you


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell is wrong with you



I think he's an evil incarnate of myself O_O


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I think he's an evil incarnate of myself O_O


He must be purged!


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Why would you ever save an image to your computer when you have the capability to find it again on the Internet? Super fappy fun time achieved either way...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Why would you ever save an image to your computer when you have the capability to find it again on the Internet? Super fappy fun time achieved either way...


Because they're stupid kids who shouldn't be looking at weird fetish porn in the first place.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because they're stupid kids who shouldn't be looking at weird fetish porn in the first place.



Hey, I'm not stupid and I'm not a kid >:[ but I have super happy fappy time with my stash of yiff all the time.


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because they're stupid kids who shouldn't be looking at weird fetish porn in the first place.



I forgot for a second that logic doesn't apply to most of the fandumb.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> fan*dumb*.



There.


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 21, 2010)

Lol furries! xD


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> Lol furries! xD



Noob is learning. Good.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I forgot for a second that logic doesn't apply to most of the fandumb.


yup, no logic here


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Why would you ever save an image to your computer when you have the capability to find it again on the Internet? Super fappy fun time achieved either way...


I would agree to that, but there are artists out there who feel the need to delete a shit ton of their art for no apparent reason.

Maybe I don't understand because I'm not an artist, but really, what do you gain from it? Pissed of furfags?

...oh. Now it makes sense to me.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Why would you ever save an image to your computer when you have the capability to find it again on the Internet? Super fappy fun time achieved either way...



PFFF... Its called being a stupid ass horny 13 year old =P


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

hmm i post here a lot but never answered i think >.>

well my mom wouldnt care as long as i dont do anything illegal....>.>
and my dad would probably support it.... he drove me and my GF to the NY anime festival and then ACTUALLY STAYED!   he though everyone dressing up at those was pretty cool... He'd probably think the same for a fur con.....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hmm i post here a lot but never answered i think >.>
> 
> well my mom wouldnt care as long as i dont do anything illegal....>.>
> and my dad would probably support it.... he drove me and my GF to the NY anime festival and then ACTUALLY STAYED!   he though everyone dressing up at those was pretty cool... He'd probably think the same for a fur con.....



You're lucky, my parents probably wouldn't go overtly extreme (shitting bricks eh?) but they'd show no interest in it.


----------



## Sumi (Mar 21, 2010)

My mother has known about me and my furry forever... And she thinks it awesome ;D She says it's not like i'm taking drugs or anything like that... And it's not doing any harm. Soooo, Haaza~


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're lucky, my parents probably wouldn't go overtly extreme (shitting bricks eh?) but they'd show no interest in it.


 lol its funny to see people shit bricks over stuff! XD   but yeah... my dad is very open to new things.... he lets me do so much ^^   i  might even get to go skydiving sometime!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol its funny to see people shit bricks over stuff! XD   but yeah... my dad is very open to new things.... he lets me do so much ^^   i  might even get to go skydiving sometime!



>:[ You're one lucky SoB. I wanna go skydiving, seems real fun. It's funny when my mom shits bricks, she's PMSing today and flipped out on the laundry machines, granted I was one room over trying to sleep...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> >:[ You're one lucky SoB. I wanna go skydiving, seems real fun. It's funny when my mom shits bricks, she's PMSing today and flipped out on the laundry machines, granted I was one room over trying to sleep...


 yeah my dad rocks.  ^^ me, my stepmom, my bro, and sis are going to South America over spring break!     ....and hopefully Taiwan over the summer!   

i wont be doing skydiving for a while though >.> he wants me to be at least 17 before i go....

lol and beware the PMS....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

*In Happy Gilmore's mother's voice* PMS is the devil!

Yeah, there's a local place that does it. Haven't looked into it but my bro mentioned it a few times and I'm definitely gonna tag along with him and his friends if he goes.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *In Happy Gilmore's mother's voice* PMS is the devil!
> 
> Yeah, there's a local place that does it. Haven't looked into it but my bro mentioned it a few times and I'm definitely gonna tag along with him and his friends if he goes.


 lol love Happy. 

sweet! you should totally go for it!    just be sure pull the chute!   landing will hurt otherwise!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol love Happy.
> 
> sweet! you should totally go for it!    just be sure pull the chute!   landing will hurt otherwise!



Well it's most likely going to be a tandum jump so I'll have an instructor ass-raping me the whole way down.....he'll be doing all the work


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 21, 2010)

My direct family don't really care.

I barely see my dad, who is into sci-fi a lot, and I thought he would maybe be cool. Then he was pretty openly ashamed of a friend of his who goes to Star Trek conventions in uniform... so I'm keeping it to myself around him. .__.


----------



## Keryu (Mar 21, 2010)

I got lucky~ My mom supports my furry-ness. I make suits and she keep yelling at me that I don't charge enough for the work I do XDD Either way, she tagged along to a con with me once and was FASCINATED by all the suits XD and took loads of pictures. I don't know where my dad stands on this though, Haven't heard from him in years, doesn't even know I'm a fur :'<


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Keryu said:


> I got lucky~ My mom supports my furry-ness. I make suits and she keep yelling at me that I don't charge enough for the work I do XDD Either way, she tagged along to a con with me once and was FASCINATED by all the suits XD and took loads of pictures. I don't know where my dad stands on this though, Haven't heard from him in years, doesn't even know I'm a fur :'<


 dang thats pretty cool ^^  you mom sounds like my dad XD

/off topic
you do cheapish suits? :3  how much u charge?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> dang thats pretty cool ^^
> /off topic
> you do cheapish suits? :3  how much u charge?



What he said, sounds cool and how much does you charge :3


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 21, 2010)

Its not the same as coming out of the closet to your parents when you're gay or bi. So this question irrelevant. Its just a hobby. If they asked me why I wore a collar I'd tell them I like it. Its not a big deal


----------



## Trevfox (Mar 21, 2010)

I had to tell them when they found three notebooks filled with furry art and all it caused them to do was rightfully assume I was gay and that I had a sick fetish... so yea that wasnt an awkward conversation


----------



## Dass (Mar 21, 2010)

You know, about an hour after posting that my father would be most disappoint with this website (not furries, this website) and that I can't let him know of its existence, he caught me with my pants down (metaphorically, you perverts).

SURPRISING: He says he has a good idea of what a furry is (I don't know if it was wikipedia, or CSI, or what, but... weather or not it's an accurate idea remains to be seen)
UNSURPRISING: He's fine with it


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Trevfox said:


> I had to tell them when they found three notebooks filled with furry art and all it caused them to do was rightfully assume I was gay and that I had a sick fetish... so yea that wasnt an awkward conversation


What types of art?
Yiff?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> What types of art?
> Yiff?


 if so plz share. ^^ ...unless its gay... then burn it plz :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> if so plz share. ^^ ...unless its gay... then burn it plz :3



No don't burn it, give it to me. I'll put it to good use.


----------



## Foxy Rump (Mar 21, 2010)

Ya and they don't like it


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Foxy Rump said:


> Ya and they don't like it



Just keep it to yourself. As long as it really doesn't effect those around you and its not forced on to others, it shouldn't be a problem. When it gets in the way, then it becomes a problem.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

My mom can suck a fat one  I don't care if she likes it or not, I do what I like. Today I finally started freeing the resentment I feel for her. She was saying mean shit about my dad and I told her to stop being an asshole because I didn't want to hear it.

My dad's more accepting.


----------



## Trevfox (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> What types of art?
> Yiff?


 
If it was yiff would it turn you on??


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 21, 2010)

Trevfox said:


> If it was yiff would it turn you on??



i smoke too


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

Doesn't everybody?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Doesn't everybody?


 i dont.  smoking is horrible!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Doesn't everybody?



A shit ton of people do but I for one don't. Wouldn't mind it given the opportunity though.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont.  smoking is horrible!



CANDY ASS.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> CANDY ASS.



oh bby that sounds sweet


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Doesn't everybody?



Nah, I don't see what's so great about it.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> CANDY ASS.


 YOUR UNDERAGE TOO!  SMOKING IS ILLEGAL FOR ME AND YOU.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont. smoking is horrible!


 Smoking cigarettes is both enjoyable and sexy. I think anyway. Delicious lung cancer.


Scotty1700 said:


> A shit ton of people do but I for one don't. Wouldn't mind it given the opportunity though.


 
It's nice. I wouldn't recommend it to you if you're not ready to deal with the long term effects. I knew from my first cig I was going to be addicted. And I am.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

....can I *facepaw* at my own stupidity? I thought we were talking about the other thing you smoke....8)


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Nah, I don't see what's so great about it.



ditto!



Usarise said:


> YOUR UNDERAGE TOO!  SMOKING IS ILLEGAL FOR ME AND YOU.



O_O


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ....can I *facepaw* at my own stupidity? I thought we were talking about the other thing you smoke....8)


 
Heroin? Crack? Meth?

I think we partially were but cigarettes are my fave. -tosses you a blunt-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Heroin? Crack? Meth?
> 
> I think we partially were but cigarettes are my fave. -tosses you a blunt- fag.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


>



lol, high five!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, high five!


 krasl is back and still makin high fives!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> krasl is back and still kissing ass!


 
Fix'd.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> krasl is back and still makin high fives!



yes! and eating furitos!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Heroin? Crack? Meth?
> 
> I think we partially were but cigarettes are my fave. -tosses you a blunt-



Weed was on my mind. Never have and never will at this rate. Oh well, the last thing i need is an addiction to a harmful substance.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, high five!



*High fives back*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yes! and eating furitos!


that thread is dead. X3 



Scotty1700 said:


> Weed was on my mind. Never have and never will at this rate. Oh well, the last thing i need is an addiction to a harmful substance.


 dont do drugs. you live longer.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> YOUR UNDERAGE TOO!  SMOKING IS ILLEGAL FOR ME AND YOU.


It's not illegal here, the people buying it for us are doing something illegal.


----------



## Seas (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't feel the need to tell my parents about my hobbies....
Well, it was a bit different with airsoft, I think they deserved an explanation to why are there smg-s laying around in my room.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Weed was on my mind. Never have and never will at this rate. Oh well, the last thing i need is an addiction to a harmful substance.


 
Be careful, youngin. No substance should be fucked around with. Caution is a good thing. That way you don't end up in a gutter evey weekend to get high and having to run up a muddy slope from the cops every 45 minutes doing something silly.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> dont do drugs. you live longer.



Hell I'll be the one dumbass that everyone respects but still dies rather young for some retarded reason...probably a car crash. I was in one during christmas break (No, I wasn't at fault, I was the passenger) and I was scared shitless for a good 5 hours. Dumb bitch needed to learn how to drive, she said she got into 5 accidents with that car already and the first thing she said was "Dammit, I just got the front bumper replaced!"


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> *High fives back*





Usarise said:


> that thread is dead. X3
> 
> 
> dont do drugs. you live longer.





EdieFantabulous said:


> It's not illegal here, the people buying it for us are doing something illegal.



yes, to ALL of these.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> I don't feel the need to tell my parents about my hobbies....
> Well, it was a bit different with airsoft, I think they deserved an explanation to why are there smg-s laying around in my room.


 lol how did you get the airsoft guns in the first place then?  laws make it so you have to be 18 to buy them i believe >.>   and how would you get them without your parents bringing you to the store or buyin them online?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol how did you get the airsoft guns in the first place then?  laws make it so you have to be 18 to buy them i believe >.>   and how would you get them without your parents bringing you to the store or buyin them online?



OMG!!

EEEEEEBBBBBAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 22, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> I don't feel the need to tell my parents about my hobbies....
> Well, it was a bit different with airsoft, I think they deserved an explanation to why are there smg-s laying around in my room.



Yes airsoft.. You are my new best friend.


----------



## Bir (Mar 22, 2010)

My parents don't care. I grew up pretending I was an animal, and I used to cut off the ears of the stuffed animals that got ruined.. and I wore them.. and tails and stuff...

Other than that, if I fursuited they'd probably think I was just pretending I'm a big stuffed animal.

I don't think they'd care one way or another. XD


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2010)

Bir said:


> My parents don't care. I grew up pretending I was an animal, and I used to cut off the ears of the stuffed animals that got ruined.. and I wore them.. and tails and stuff...
> 
> Other than that, if I fursuited they'd probably think I was just pretending I'm a big stuffed animal.
> 
> I don't think they'd care one way or another. XD


Can you make unrealistic tails?


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> A shit ton of people do but I for one don't. Wouldn't mind it given the opportunity though.


 

i dont smoke anything, cause my lungs are temples to me. every one of my friends do even my friend in grade 10, and i have been offered it way to many times. i have however done alot of oxy, i loved it, but my girl friends hated it so i stoped. but i secretly want more.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 27, 2010)

-


----------



## Scouto2 (Mar 27, 2010)

Haven't told them, and why would I?
It's like telling them that I like to watch anime, or listen to jazz. It just isn't worth even making a sentence, let alone _specifically_ telling them. Quite honestly, they don't even know what a furry is, to the best of my knowledge. I had this picture as my background on my laptop, and all my mother said of it was "That's a cute fox!"

And then, if I went through the sheer trouble of the matter, then I'd have to explain what the hell a furry even is. Then they'd get to the Googling, and I'm entirely sure that lots of yiff would come up, as well as general bad stereotypes of the fandom.

So yeah, again, why would I tell them?


----------



## Draconic (Mar 28, 2010)

No one IRL knows I'm a furry, but I doubt they'd give a fuck about it anyway. My mum knows I'm into dragons, so knowing that I like anthromorphic ones wouldn't be all that shocking.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 28, 2010)

Poll needs a "Parents are indifferent" option. Mine don't care in the least.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 28, 2010)

I wouldn't tell them even if it came up in convesation.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 28, 2010)

My parents found out just by going through my browsing history.
They think it's perfectly natural... The fools.


----------



## TheNewfie (Mar 28, 2010)

haven't told my parents and I don't see the point in telling them, its not that big of a deal so why bother. But if for whatever reason they asked me if I was a furry, then I would tell them.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

One of my 7th grade teachers asked if I was furry...


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> One of my 7th grade teachers asked if I was furry...


Why did he/she ask?


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> One of my 7th grade teachers asked if I was furry...



I never knew seventh grade teachers were so internet savvy. What did you say?


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Why did he/she ask?


Drawing anthro...


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> I never knew seventh grade teachers were so internet savvy. What did you say?


Because I was just getting into the fandom, I said no


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't think I ever _told_ my parents as such. They just found out. Just like I never _told_ my parents that I like horses or computers or reading or what have you. They don't really care, though; my mother recognizes my fursona on sight which occassionally gets a bit awkward, and they've both gotten glimpses of porn I've been working on. Their attitude is pretty much "hey, neat that you can make a bit of money off your hobby", and some of the more over-the-top-complicated work I've done (WoW character commissions) my father showcases to anyone and everyone. 

Honestly I get more flak from my parents about being a gamer or liking anime than about the furry stuff. _That_ they have a hard time accepting; I'm "too old" for cartoons and video games.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 28, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> My parents found out just by going through my browsing history.
> They think it's perfectly natural... The fools.



Why are they fools for taking a hobby to be something natural?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why are they fools for taking a hobby to be something natural?


 
I wasn't being serious.
It's a bit of failed humor on my part.
Like one of those cliche villainous asides...


----------



## Phobiac (Mar 28, 2010)

My parents don't know, but I don't think they'd care. I'd only tell them if for some reason, it was necessary or relevant to do so.


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 28, 2010)

no one knows i'm a furry, but i wish they did cause i hate haveing secrets even if its nothing. my two friends want to know but im not sure to tell them there girls and i usily tell them everything


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 28, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> no one knows i'm a furry, but i wish they did cause i hate haveing secrets even if its nothing. my two friends want to know but im not sure to tell them there girls and i usily tell them everything


 
Just tell them you like animals with human qualities. That's probably the best way to say it.
How they take it is up to them.
That's if you choose to tell them, however. It's not a big thing really, so just do whatever you feel is right.


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 28, 2010)

Reason people hide this like its some dark secret, is because its completely understandable that if anyone were to "divulge" some "secret" with anyone of the human race, they would automatically think badly of that person.
Regardless of the affiliation that they have with the fandom.
Because of all the negative publicity that furries and furry fandom recieve, nobody really knows exactly how "tame" a furry convention can be.
Of course youre going to have those that like to rub on each other all the time and hump each other in their hotel rooms, but there are others out there that do it for entirely different reasons.

And im a furry parent, the only person im "coming out" to is my husband (its not coming out either folks, its just telling someone that you have a certain liking for goofing off more than the average adult).
And my hubby thinks that furries are stupid people who spend their spare time doing stupid things... although, hes taken it in stride when I told him that the world sees him gaming at the age of 30, just like he sees furries.


----------

